# diferencia entre fusibles



## sonick (Sep 30, 2009)

que tal mi pregunta es muy de principiante pero bue... tengo que cambiarle el fusible a una impresora hp 1010 el que trae dice que es una T5AH 250V y yo tengo uno que dice F5A250V que diferencia hay entre ambos? puedo usar ese que tengo o no? gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 30, 2009)

En principio, la diferencia esta en el encapsulado (ceramica o vidrio). Para estar seguro debes buscar las hojas de datos de cada fusible y comparar... Salu2.


----------



## AZ81 (Oct 10, 2009)

Que el primero creo que es lento y el que tienes tu rápido.
Antonio


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 10, 2009)

te sirve igual, adelante


----------



## nogueda (Oct 11, 2009)

ok...

mira tu fusible es de 5A a 250V, y el otro es a 5A a 250V, y como vez, tiene los mismos valores, se pueden usar culquiera sin problemas....saludos..


----------

